# Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga VH-7 Box-Pressed Toro Cigar Review - On point



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The flavor was quite different from the other micro batch cigars, a bit on the fruity side. I found the reddish-brown wrapper to be quite attracti...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga VH-7 Box-Pressed Toro Cigar Review - On point


----------

